# BOTTLES



## lucan5 (Aug 4, 2011)

FAND DETCTING CAN ANY ONE PUT A  I  D  ON THAM THANKS PS JUST JOINED


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello Michael,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing these stoneware guys.

 They look like utilities, perhaps blacking or polish, from where I'm sitting. What are the sizes? Do they have impressed makers marks?


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Lucan; as Surface suggests they may  well be polishes. Alternatively I have found bottles very much like this with labels on suggesting gum or paste.


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 4, 2011)

Surface - that looks so like one our "radical" political figures out here called Julius Malema, it's uncanny !![]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Surface, how you find these things I just don't know !![]  Your original "stone age" and the photo of Ju Ju (as he is known) are so alike it's more than uncanny. I'd love to use these on my Facebook page if that's all right with you ? [&o]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Dale,

 You youngsters and your facebook...[8D]  Certainly, sir, have at it. I wouldn't advise Twitter, though... The stoneware hat guy has a pretty good Provenance, don't know about "Ju Ju."


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Surface; thank you for the "youngsters" compliment, think I can probably give you a few years ![]
 I am still laughing at the comments about the stone head, as they fit our boy here to a T :

 "Summary : ...in the shape of a male head wearing a cap.....misshapen (collapsed inward during firing). Depicts crudely a human head wearing a flat cap .... There is also a small perforation in the side of the mouth."

 For those who don't follow SA politics (lucky you!) Malema is at the forefront of those yelling for the nationalisation of mines, banks etc as all this money will then "go to the people" !  Yeah, right !![]


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucan, sorry to have hijacked your original thread ! [] LOL
 Here are some similar little stoneware pots which were definitely for paste or gum:


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a miniature sized blacking pot:


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

The little blacking pot next to a large blacking pot with a modern replica of the original label:


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 5, 2011)

and a close up of part of the instructions:  hope this is of some help or interest:


----------

